# Installer Linux sur un Mac



## njx (10 Février 2004)

Hi, j'ai un iBook G4 12pouces depuis deux mois et je voudrai installer linux car avant j'avais un pc avec aussi linux.(Mandrake 9.1) 
Donc j'emairais savoir qu'elle distribution ????  prendre pour un iBook G4 12pouces
merci encore


----------



## KreAtiK (10 Février 2004)

euh...tu ne serais pas le pote de Sleeping Rider pas hasard ?
Sinon et bien je vais faire un install de Debian sur un ibook g4 pendant le vacances (pas ce we la mais celui d'apres) donc je pourrais te raconter.
++


----------



## njx (10 Février 2004)

ok 
je vien juste de commencer a telecharger mandrake 9.1 pour ppc (les 3 cd's)

p.s. c'est qui Sleeping Rider ????
@+


----------



## Gallenza (10 Février 2004)

Il y a de fortes chances que le Mandrake 9.1 ne marchent pas avec ton iBook, et la Debain ne bootera quand à elle pas.
La yellow dog marche très bien.


----------



## KreAtiK (10 Février 2004)

comment ca ?
La debian marche tres bien sur les ibook !


----------



## Gallenza (10 Février 2004)

bah tu parles pas  de la même génération d'ibook, tout ce que je peux certifier c'est que la Debain stable ne boot pas sur son ibook.


----------



## Gallenza (10 Février 2004)

en fait disons qu'elle ne boot pas avec appuyer sur "c" au bot, il faut donner le bon chemin dans open-firmware, parce que la version par default de yaboot est trop ancienne pour ces modeles.
En dehors de ça la version stable (la seule à avoir des isos officielles) est incapable de s'installer sur mon Alubook 12" 1Ghz, en fait elle ne trouve pas le disque dur.


----------



## CarmodY (11 Février 2004)

Je te suggère la knoppix

Ca tient sur 1 cd bootable 
et tu peux l'installer sur ton Mac.

http://www.knoppix.org/

La plupart des drivers sont reconnus.
En tout cas plus que la Mandrake.


----------



## Macthieu (11 Février 2004)

quel est la différence entre debian et yellowdog??


----------



## Gallenza (11 Février 2004)

la debian c une debian, la yellow dog c'est une version ppc de la redhat.
debian               redhat
communauté     entreprise
instal texte        instal graphique
.deb                  .rpm


----------



## njx (11 Février 2004)

est ce que la yellodog est en francais comme la mandrake ????????


----------



## KreAtiK (11 Février 2004)

Bon, la date du 21 fevrier est fixee. Je prend les Paris que je ferais tourné une debian parfaitement sur cette ibook g4 et avec un noyau 2.6.2 
je vous tiendrais au courant....


----------



## njx (11 Février 2004)

je vien d'aller sur le site de yellowdog mais a parament sur les ibook G4 la radeon 9200 n'est pas supporté
donc connaissez vous une distribution ou la video est supportée ???


----------



## Gallenza (11 Février 2004)

En fait toutes les distibes mac disponibles aujourd'hui sont sorties bien avant ton iBook, donc à l'installe aucune ne te proposera les bons drivers pour ta carte vidéo. Donc en attendant les updates, c'est install en mode texte, puis allez chercher les drivers sure le net le plus simple, non ??c'est pas super, je te conseillerais plutôt d'attendre, pas la peine de te dégouter de Linux lors d'une mauvaise première expérience...


----------



## njx (11 Février 2004)

bon j'attendrais de nouvelles versions
t'en fais pas je ne me decouragerais pas car j'avais deja linux sur pc!!!! ;-)


----------



## ficelle (11 Février 2004)

[TtF a dit:
			
		

> CarmodY] Je te suggère la knoppix
> 
> Ca tient sur 1 cd bootable
> et tu peux l'installer sur ton Mac.



knoppix pour mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je ne vois pas de trace de ça sur leur site....


----------



## noir et rouge (15 Février 2004)

il existe une knoppix-mib ppc en version alpha, en live cd, mais elle n'a pas d'installeur pour mac, contrairement à son équivalent pc. Elle marche sur mon ti550, avec au boot: xserver=fbdev
Voir :
http://forums.knoppix-fr.org/viewforum.php?f=24&amp;sid=cc1c049e36de143bf6d428fe72526f36


----------



## njx (18 Février 2004)

est ce que knoppix-mib fonctionne sur un ibook G4 avec xserver=fbdev
??????


----------



## CarmodY (19 Février 2004)

Théoriquement oui


----------



## sam (20 Février 2004)

question bête :

les rpm pour redhat sont ils utilisables sur yellow dog ppc  ?
est ce qu'on peux recuperer facilement les progs pour linux/intel ???


----------



## KreAtiK (22 Février 2004)

Alors alors. J'avais dis que je vous tiendrez au courant de mes essais d'installation d une debian sur un ibook g4. Et bien ca marche !!!
Alors oui bien sur il faut prendre un noyau different pour l'installeur a cause de l'ata 100 et configurer yaboot a la main. 
Mais a part ca franchement c est pas trop complique 
Enfin bon, l installeur de debian fou a encore frapper


----------



## njx (22 Février 2004)

Qu'elle noyau faut t'il prendre et est ce que X fonctionne !!!!!


----------



## Gallenza (22 Février 2004)

Ca te dirait pas de faire un petit tutorial en html, et le mettre sur une page web?


----------



## njx (22 Février 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Ca te dirait pas de faire un petit tutorial en html, et le mettre sur une page web?



a ouai sa serait une super idée  
+1


----------



## njx (22 Février 2004)

Est ce qu'ont peut avoirs des catpture d'écrant ??


----------



## KreAtiK (23 Février 2004)

Bon c'est décidé je vais me lancer dans l'ecriture d'un turorial, en esperant me rappeler de tout.  Mais ca devrait aller. J'espers avoir le temps de faire ca d'ici la fin de la semaine et tant qu'a esperer j'espers aussi qu'on va avoir le temps de mettre nova-mag sur un chti serveur d'ici la pour mettre l'article dessus (nova-mag etait heberge sur tuxfamily, snif).
Et on a aussi pris des photos, des que je les ai j'en post une ou deux 
++


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (23 Février 2004)

A la lecture de ces posts, j'en déduis que tous les linux ne sont pas compatibles PPC.
Pour faire mumuse avec mon iMac G3 400, avez-vous des prescriptions ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je suis aussi intéressé pas le tutorial DEBIAN ...


----------



## Gallenza (24 Février 2004)

Comme dit plus haut, la YellowDog est celle qui fonctionne en général le mieux, et puis si t'es interessé par Debian, y'a un tutorial qui semble arrivé, mais c'est pas le meme effort pour l'installer.


----------



## jfxav (24 Février 2004)

sur imac G3 450, la YDL s'installe et fonctionne bien. Il faut aimer le tout pret à consommer. Les images iso de la YDL 3.0 sont accessibles en ftp.
La debian Woody powerpc s'installe assez facilement et fonctionne bien aussi, sauf un petit souci avec l'affichage de la console texte. Il vaut mieux utiliser la console sous X, en prevoyant qqs reglages plus fins pour la configuration de Xfree. Avec Debian tu as l'avantage d'installer ce que tu veux en fonction de tes besoins et d'avoir du linux pur sucre.
Un truc qui va faire mal et qui est en version alpha c'est la Knoppix powerpc. Un liveCD. Tu graves l'iso. Tu le fais manger a ton imac, boot sur le CD et vlam tu as un linux fonctionnel en Ramdisk et basé sur Debian. c'est encore une version alpha mais c bluffant. (voir le site Knoppix en francais forum ppc pour avoir l'adresse de l'iso)
La Gentoo semble fonctionner mais j'ai eu du mal à parvenir à la fin de l'installlation sans encombre. La documentation est bien faite et le site est clair.
Dans tous les cas je conserve mon systeme MacOS9 et X et je peux booter sur Linux. (Knoppix permet d'emblee d'utiliser les fichiers HFS+)


----------



## KreAtiK (26 Février 2004)

Bonjour a tous,
en ce moment j'ai plein de revisions donc je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir faire l'article tout de suite. Voici deja le lien qui m'a bien aide.
Meme si je n'ai pas du tout fait pareil sur la fin.
Et pour vous encourager voila la preuve que ca marche 
Xfree marche :






mais j'aurais put lancer X11 depuis mac os x alors voila aussi une recompilation de noyau qui elle doit se faire sous linux






++


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (26 Février 2004)

Le Ice Tea c'a fait partie du mode op ?


----------



## Gallenza (26 Février 2004)

Quelqu'un qui utilise WindowMaker ne peux pas être totalment mauvais (même si il pousse plein de pauvres macueuex à installer un debian  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## njx (28 Février 2004)

merci encore pour le lien je vais essayer la semaine prochaine


----------



## clampin (13 Mars 2004)

il est ou le tuto ? j'ai justement un pote (qui n'as pas encore son ADSL) qui va installer justement une Debian sur un ibook G4... Je viens de lui télécharger les iso... reste plus qu'a graver et installer....


----------



## plumber (17 Mars 2004)

Gento Linux ppc marche bien ainsi que la derniere suse aussi mais je sais pas si il existe encore une version officielle récente ppc

yellowdog aussi est une bonne dist

a voir

http://penguinppc.org/

vous trouverer des dist à vous de choisir !

http://www.yellowdoglinux.com/

des infos

http://www.freinet.org/creactif/bruyeres/linux7.html


----------



## Mac_Demons (31 Mars 2004)

Salut!!

Je voudrais me faire un Live cd de Linux pour mon Pwb G4 et j'Aimerais avoir de l'aide. J'ai downloader l'ISO de Mandrake 9.6 en live et je l'ai graver avec toast. Quand je l'Ai glisser dans toast il la ouvert dans l'onglet copier et image. Je l'ai graver, je'ai booté en tenant la touche C et sa ne marche pas. Quelqu'un peu m'aider?

Aussi si vous avez d'autre version a me conseiller meilleur que Mandrake dite le moi, et j'aimereais trouver une version fraçaise.

Merci!!


----------



## petitbureau (31 Mars 2004)

Bonjour 
Mac à la bonne réputation d'être solide et fiable j'en fait la preuve !! à côté de la course à l'armement ... je rete fidèle à mon bon vieux mac G3 Beige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors que je ne suis que sous mac os 8.6
et
je voudrais installer Linux
Y a t'il un rescapé de cette situation
ou quelles seraient les concessions/modifs à faire.


----------



## plumber (1 Avril 2004)

petitbureau a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Mac à la bonne réputation d'être solide et fiable j'en fait la preuve !! à côté de la course à l'armement ... je rete fidèle à mon bon vieux mac G3 Beige
> 
> 
> ...




Y a tout un ancien thread avec toutes les reponses 
et les adresse des differentes dist ppc linux
avec les coups de coeur


----------



## Couhoulinn (5 Avril 2004)

Je ne crois pas car les rpm, me semble-t'il, sont pré-compilés et donc inutilisables sur une plateforme autre que WINTEL.

Il faut les recompiler à partir des sources à mon humble avis.


----------



## Ascriptel (7 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué que quelques uns d'entre vous avaient réussi à installer Debian sur un Macintosh. J'ai moi même réussi cette installation, mais je rencontre des problèmes au niveau du clavier : certaines touches (§ et - par exemple) sont inversées, et les caractères comme la barre verticale, | (nécessaire pour les pipes), me sont carrément inaccessibles. Est-ce-que quelqu'un sait comment résoudre ce problème ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## plumber (7 Avril 2004)

Ascriptel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai remarqué que quelques uns d'entre vous avaient réussi à installer Debian sur un Macintosh. J'ai moi même réussi cette installation, mais je rencontre des problèmes au niveau du clavier : certaines touches (§ et - par exemple) sont inversées, et les caractères comme la barre verticale, | (nécessaire pour les pipes), me sont carrément inaccessibles. Est-ce-que quelqu'un sait comment résoudre ce problème ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Il faut que tu recupere les layer de conf azerty et non quarty
puis tu changes ca dans ton xinit


----------



## Ascriptel (7 Avril 2004)

J'avais pensé à un moment à cette confusion azerty-qwerty. Le problème est que justement, a et q, ou bien z et w... ne sont pas du tout inversés. Apparemment les confusions concernent certains caractères spéciaux comme | ou §...
Mais si cette utilisation des layers peut aider, pourriez-vous m'indiquer comment faire ? En fait, je manque un peu de pratique à ce sujet (je ne sais pas du tout comment faire &gt;_&lt; )

Encore merci pour votre réponse précédente


----------



## plumber (8 Avril 2004)

Ascriptel a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pensé à un moment à cette confusion azerty-qwerty. Le problème est que justement, a et q, ou bien z et w... ne sont pas du tout inversés. Apparemment les confusions concernent certains caractères spéciaux comme | ou §...
> Mais si cette utilisation des layers peut aider, pourriez-vous m'indiquer comment faire ? En fait, je manque un peu de pratique à ce sujet (je ne sais pas du tout comment faire &gt;_&lt; )
> 
> Encore merci pour votre réponse précédente



http://www.linux-france.org/macintosh/clavier_rpm3.html

altgr te donne normalement le pipe ?

http://lln.udev.org/act/bruyeres/imac/debian-imac.html


----------



## Ascriptel (9 Avril 2004)

Encore merci pour vos adresses, grâce à elles mon clavier marche parfaitemement sous Debian.
J'aurais par contre une dernière (j'espère ^_^) question, concernant les CD : pour un portable (dans mon cas l'iBook), l'ouverture du tiroir CD se fait par une touche clavier, la touche F12. Or l'ouverture CD par cette touche ne fonctionne absolument pas sous Debian, et je suis donc obligé de redémarrer sous Mac OS X pour pouvoir insérer un CD avant de redémarrer sous Debian. Sauriez-vous comment résoudre ce problème ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## marc_ferraton (10 Avril 2004)

au pire
$ su -
# eject
peut être avec le nom du device


----------



## Couhoulinn (11 Avril 2004)

ouep, juste un ptit "eject" a faire comme dans tous les linux qui se respectent. Ca me rappelle le bon vieux temps ou je faisais des telnet et des eject sur des machines de crédules camarades de classe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Par contre, je me demande comment on fait pour ouvrir le tiroir (même vide) du lecteur optique d'un  mac...


----------

